# rust under a2 rear plastic arch covers....



## pigbladder (Jun 1, 2002)

i have a few nasty scabs under the wheel arch trim /cover...so ive cleaned em with a rotary wire brush ,then acidic rust remover,zinc rich primer then 2 coats of hammer finish paint..
my question is...do you think i should load the arches with waxoil/underseal so that the water/salt keeps off it ...or leave it just paint so that air can circulate
or any ideas on keeping em nice for as long as possible http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: rust under a2 rear plastic arch covers.... (pigbladder)*

I would apply a protectant, seeing how you've gone to the trouble of repairing the damage. That area is prone to buildup of road debris (dirt, mud, etc.), which will hold moisture against the surface a lot longer. It's best to have a protective barrier there to prevent the moisture from reaching the surface.
Just my opinion. Cheers








Bryan


----------

